# 06 plate Recall on Some Swift Models?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Last weekend i met up ,with a couple who had experienced damp in their Swift i think Firestorm or Firebrand something model, and upon enquiry found that some of the Swift models with 06 plate had been recalled because of extensive damp. Anyone got any further information on this please? They were asked for their chassis number and indeed their M/H should have been recalled!


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

There has been a fair bit about this on the Swift forum (Swift talk). I don't recall any mention of a recall but there have been reports of a known problem and remedial action being carried out. I suggest you look there first for details.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

The problem relates to a laminated plywood that was used for the base flooring. If water migrated down the sides of the vehicle skirts and entered into the plywood it could not escape because of the plastic coating on the lamination. This caused delamination of the plywood making it soft and spongy. First signs of the problem could be identified by getting underneath the van and just testing all along the floor edges where the skirts joins it and seeing if there are any soft spots.
Swift did not do a recall because it seems that not all vans were affected. 
If by chance you do find the problem I suggest that you contact Swift via their web forum Swift Talk as previously suggested.


----------

